# bottle baby grinding her teeth



## chels24 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a little bottle baby that will be three weeks old tomorrow. She has been getting 12oz four times a day and was eating fine until yesterday. Last night she only ate 11oz at her last feeding and then today she has only been eating 11 oz with each feeding. 
I'm wondering is it because she is eating some grass or should she still be eating more? I also noticed today that she is grinding her teeth after eating. She doesn't look bloated, but I gave her baking soda just in case. Her poop is little yellow pebbles without any blood. Anybody have any idea why she would be grinding her teeth? 
Also, is there a vitamin I should be giving her since the is a bottle baby. Somebody told me I should give her a B-12 shot, but I don't know. I've had goats for several years now but only one bottle baby. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 7, 2010)

What breed is she? 

Teeth grinding is usually a sign of discomfort.

I feed our kids 3x a day, to make sure they've had time to digest the last feeding before getting the next one.  The baking soda won't hurt anything, and might help.  You might also give her some ProBios (if she's eating grass, to help get her rumen going) and a B shot won't hurt, either.  
I give 2 cc to kids IM if I feel they need it.

Has she had her first CDT vaccination yet?


----------



## chels24 (Jul 7, 2010)

She is a Boer. I forgot that I did give her Probios last week and again today. She hasn't been vaccinated yet, but her mother was four weeks before she kidded. 
How much do you usually feed each time. I'm thinking that maybe I'm feeding her too much and she isn't digesting it fast enough. I'm also making my own formula which is whole milk with evaporated milk and buttermilk.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 7, 2010)

I use straight whole milk when I don't have enough goat milk to go around.

I feed kids that age about 16 oz, 3 x a day, depending on how big they are / how much they can handle.

We vaccinate by 2 weeks of age, (sometimes sooner, I do it when I disbud) then boost at 5-6 weeks....even if the dams were vaccinated before kidding.

We bottle raise 40-50 kids per year....meat and dairy breeds.


----------



## chels24 (Jul 7, 2010)

The other bottle baby that I had I fed her straight whole milk. I took her temp and it was 103.5, so I'm thinking that the new formula that was recommended to me is to rich or something. She was doing fine on the regular whole milk and then I switched her after being told that the mixture was better.


----------



## apdan (Jul 8, 2010)

I would give her straight whole milk, with free choice grain, water, and hay. It seems to make them a whole lot healthier, when we switched ours all the teeth grinding stopped.


----------



## chels24 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going to give her straight whole milk again and see if that makes her feel better.


----------

